# Sharjah Government (Police) Driving School



## rosseabc

Hello 

Has anyone had any experience taking classes with the Sharjah police driving school (the government school). I am having trouble with private instructors and thinking of enrolling in the government school. 

Thank you


----------



## rehansohails

*its Sharjah what do u expect ?*

Well your experience depends on several factors, where following are some of them

1- How lucky you are... if everything goes smoothly you will find it good else it will b a hell!!!

2- Customer Service, contains mostly incompetent people (like most gov places in sharjah) but it also depends upon your nationality e.g. if your Emarati its v.Good if westerner passport its Good, but if you are Asian (Indian, Pakistani, Bengali) it will b a hell!!! ( its my personal opinion, one can disagree)

3- Money wise, if everything goes smoothly you will find it good else it will b a hell!!!

If you have time please listen to my Bad Luck story  with Gov sharjah driving institute :

i had 10 years of driving exp back home and i am still stuck with them for about 1.5 years, its a long story n i feel i am becoming a pilot! o boy, i was really unlucky.

*My Yard Training Experience*
first for yard training i got an instructor Mr. Hassan Aeed an Egyptian guy with a really really bad attitude... keeps on shouting and yelling at me in Arabic with bad words, use to push breaks all of a sudden n say slang arabic words which i don't understand... i told him this is not going to work with me as i was getting nervous when he shouts or push breaks, to b honest some days i thought i was about 2 slap him on his face, however i controled my temper but i shouted at him .."don't do this" ..he stoped the car n told me u will never get licence!! n slang words, i was about to punch him on his face but controlled my temper and next day i went to customer service n told i want another instructor because my of my office timings ( as i didn't want to escalate the situation) and then it took them about 3 months allot me another instructor.
My life was miserable as i have a family and wife was pregnant, it was hell situation to take taxi all the time for going to a doctor.
then Finally i got a really nice instructor for yard, with him i cleared yard in a week, in first attempt

*My Road Training Experience*
On Road i was allotted another instructor a sudani guy who was also nice, n i cleared my pre-test very next week first attempt however my instructor goes for vacation without allotting me another instructor, then i got to to their Customer Service several times and they told me they are full and will call me on availability in a day or two, which they never did (not to mention their rude attitude), then i waited n waited for about a month so that my instructor comes back from vacation, then he did come back n my classes continued, i was happy n was waiting for my final test sms and i recieve an sms to come for pre-test again!!! wait i cleared it already... after several talks they told me its a rule if your absent for 15 days for any reason even if its not your fault, you have to reappear in pretest again  ..then again i gave the test and failed 1 time, then i talked with my instructor.. he said supervisor will re-take your test, which he did, told me you are pass however come after 2 days, when i gone back to him after 2 days he failed to recognize me..i told him u should keep your words! but with rude attitude he rejected  then finally after some time i received a call to cm with 200 dirhams and same supervisor without even taking my test passed me :S ...and now again i am waiting for my final test ...
please pray for me that i clear it ...Thank you


----------



## beausejour2012

rehansohails said:


> Well your experience depends on several factors, where following are some of them
> 
> 1- How lucky you are... if everything goes smoothly you will find it good else it will b a hell!!!
> 
> 2- Customer Service, contains mostly incompetent people (like most gov places in sharjah) but it also depends upon your nationality e.g. if your Emarati its v.Good if westerner passport its Good, but if you are Asian (Indian, Pakistani, Bengali) it will b a hell!!! ( its my personal opinion, one can disagree)
> 
> 3- Money wise, if everything goes smoothly you will find it good else it will b a hell!!!
> 
> If you have time please listen to my Bad Luck story  with Gov sharjah driving institute :
> 
> i had 10 years of driving exp back home and i am still stuck with them for about 1.5 years, its a long story n i feel i am becoming a pilot! o boy, i was really unlucky.
> 
> My Yard Training Experience
> first for yard training i got an instructor Mr. Hassan Aeed an Egyptian guy with a really really bad attitude... keeps on shouting and yelling at me in Arabic with bad words, use to push breaks all of a sudden n say slang arabic words which i don't understand... i told him this is not going to work with me as i was getting nervous when he shouts or push breaks, to b honest some days i thought i was about 2 slap him on his face, however i controled my temper but i shouted at him .."don't do this" ..he stoped the car n told me u will never get licence!! n slang words, i was about to punch him on his face but controlled my temper and next day i went to customer service n told i want another instructor because my of my office timings ( as i didn't want to escalate the situation) and then it took them about 3 months allot me another instructor.
> My life was miserable as i have a family and wife was pregnant, it was hell situation to take taxi all the time for going to a doctor.
> then Finally i got a really nice instructor for yard, with him i cleared yard in a week, in first attempt
> 
> My Road Training Experience
> On Road i was allotted another instructor a sudani guy who was also nice, n i cleared my pre-test very next week first attempt however my instructor goes for vacation without allotting me another instructor, then i got to to their Customer Service several times and they told me they are full and will call me on availability in a day or two, which they never did (not to mention their rude attitude), then i waited n waited for about a month so that my instructor comes back from vacation, then he did come back n my classes continued, i was happy n was waiting for my final test sms and i recieve an sms to come for pre-test again!!! wait i cleared it already... after several talks they told me its a rule if your absent for 15 days for any reason even if its not your fault, you have to reappear in pretest again  ..then again i gave the test and failed 1 time, then i talked with my instructor.. he said supervisor will re-take your test, which he did, told me you are pass however come after 2 days, when i gone back to him after 2 days he failed to recognize me..i told him u should keep your words! but with rude attitude he rejected  then finally after some time i received a call to cm with 200 dirhams and same supervisor without even taking my test passed me :S ...and now again i am waiting for my final test ...
> please pray for me that i clear it ...Thank you


Never heard of such a traumatising experience... I m an approved driving instructor and I always treated my pupils with respect.... Sorry to hear such a disturbing story.


----------

